# Why do birds need grit?



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Was told today when we got king our cockatail that birds need grit to chew there food. Why do birds need grit? Sorry if its a dull question?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the grit helps break down seeds i think. I never give it to my cockatiel and he lived happiley.


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Does he need it then or was it just a way of pet shop earning extra 1.20


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Laura&Lee said:


> Was told today when we got king our cockatail that birds need grit to chew there food. Why do birds need grit? Sorry if its a dull question?


Grit is good for making the egg shells firm


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Grit is good for making the egg shells firm


Even in a male cock


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Grit is good for making the egg shells firm


Thought that was cuttle fish bone. he might need a miniral block the pink ones. I wouldnt think he would need the grit


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a link talking about grit.

Does Your Pet Bird Need Grit? - Birds

Hope it helps


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a link about Cuttle fish bones.

Cuttlefish bone for a cockatiel? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

